# Lure selection



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

i know this has been done over and over but I can't find the answers I need. 
What's in your box for reds and trout? Colors ,models,sizes etc.

Im new to saltwater, been doing it about six months in Biloxi and moving to the area soon. In biloxi, live bait is all I've caught fish on but grew up on bass so I enjoy fishing artificials.

Mirrolure 17mr I've read a lot but what colors? 

And for topwater baits what color?

Thanks,
Duck


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Cant believe there hasn't been a post on this yet...

MirroLure SheDog (chrome), Heddon Spook JR (bone) for top water lures. Good for both in late afternnon, and early morning. MirroLure "MirroDine" or "Catch 2000" suspending baits - later in the day when the topwaters stop producing.
Strike King RedFish Majic, DOA Jerk-Shad or Strike King Z-Too or Caffine Shad (1/4oz head or worm hook). DOA shrimp (available with poppin cork kit too- if your into that). 
Colder weather calls for a more finesse bait- I like the Strike King Coffee Tubes, or a Strike King "Rage Tail" shrimp or crab...
Any of them can be topped off with some Pro Cure bait scent to seal the deal!
I could probably write a book on the baits and how and when I use them. You could always stop by Sams in Orange Beach and ask Chris- he's a wealth of information too.
Hope this post was helpful- 
Also search the forum for "lures"

Navarre wade fishing?

Best Tedfish and Trout lures!

How to fish for Reds?


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

I was just thinking about this subject today while catching small trout on Eglin AFB, I have been fortunate enough to fish at 13 days in continuum at roughly the same location and within the same time frame. On all 13 days I have been able to catch trout and all of them on a Heddon top water lure. Although I have tried jigs, spoons, soft plastics with little or no affect. the only kicker here being that the color of top water lure used has changed from day to day without a significant increase or decrease in productivity.

To answer your question I think you should be more focused on the size of the species your trying to catch, the depth at which their feeding and their activity level this time of year. I think throwing money at lures in every shape, color and size is a waste of time and a marketing gimmick. stick to the basics, a gold/silver spoon, a couple 5/8oz bucktails (white/chartreuse), a popper or "walk the dog-type lure and a floater diver minnow(x-rap/crystal minnow). these couple lures will allow you to effectively reach every level of the water column at a variety of speeds and presentations........good luck


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

My top 3 colors for mirrodines in order of effectiveness are as follows:


1. Sexy shad C-eyes version
2. Green back pearl belly
3. Electric chicken

catch alot of reds on the sexy shad and green back as well, not so many reds on the electric chicken. The straight up chartreuse is right up there too.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Boom!

You guys are awesome. Thanks for the info. This forum is cutting my learning curve smaller and smaller. 

Sling, where are you fishing on base.? I'm headed to Hurlbert soon.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

duckhunter38135 said:


> Boom!
> 
> You guys are awesome. Thanks for the info. This forum is cutting my learning curve smaller and smaller.
> 
> Sling, where are you fishing on base.? I'm headed to Hurlbert soon.


 postal pt, but hurlburts fam camp area is excellent fishing in the warmer months, the icww is a little cold in the winter...but not yet


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

want to use some colors that resemble bait in the area. But honestly I like soft plastic especially the new penny and root beer shad tails. But I have always heard great thing about the red and white combo being good for reds and I have caught a few on it. Recently my go to colors have been pink jerk baits. I usually use the DOA brand but that does not really mean a whole lot. Top water I usually use the heddon lures but mirror lures seem to be the big performer with top water now.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad we could help... You'll get your own preferences as you become more experienced. And you don't need a whole arsenal, like sling said- some lures seem more geared towards catching your pocketbook than fish. Get a couple on good reference, try them out. You'll catch on quick enough. After time- you'll pick a few to try, and before you know it, you'll have your own "favorites" to suggest to newbies! Good luck.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Hurlburt's camping area is no longer located on the water. It is out the back gate. But in general the ICW (sound) by Hurlburt can be productive. Plenty of Redfish in the area year round. 

I throw soft plastics. Either swimbaits or flukes. I have a preference just like everyone else but they all catch fish. 

Matching the hatch applies everywhere!

Find bait and find fish.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

sling2ling said:


> I was just thinking about this subject today while catching small trout on Eglin AFB, I have been fortunate enough to fish at 13 days in continuum at roughly the same location and within the same time frame. On all 13 days I have been able to catch trout and all of them on a Heddon top water lure. Although I have tried jigs, spoons, soft plastics with little or no affect. the only kicker here being that the color of top water lure used has changed from day to day without a significant increase or decrease in productivity.
> 
> To answer your question I think you should be more focused on the size of the species your trying to catch, the depth at which their feeding and their activity level this time of year. I think throwing money at lures in every shape, color and size is a waste of time and a marketing gimmick. stick to the basics, a gold/silver spoon, a couple 5/8oz bucktails (white/chartreuse), a popper or "walk the dog-type lure and a floater diver minnow(x-rap/crystal minnow). these couple lures will allow you to effectively reach every level of the water column at a variety of speeds and presentations........good luck


I need you on my boat!! I have about every lure imaginable.. Fish for hours and catch nothing!!! Very discouraging..


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks again guys, great info!

I love fishing flukes for large mouths, probably my second most productive rig so it good to here they work on reds.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Gulp


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hit or Miss*



duckhunter38135 said:


> Thanks again guys, great info!
> 
> I love fishing flukes for large mouths, probably my second most productive rig so it good to here they work on reds.


Do you miss a lot of fish with the flukes? It just seems to me that the hook set is not there. I see people catch plenty of fish on TV but of course they will not show the missed fish.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Skeeterdone said:


> I need you on my boat!! I have about every lure imaginable.. Fish for hours and catch nothing!!! Very discouraging..


 
how shallow can you draft?


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Nlytme said:


> Hurlburt's camping area is no longer located on the water. It is out the back gate. But in general the ICW (sound) by Hurlburt can be productive. Plenty of Redfish in the area year round.
> 
> I throw soft plastics. Either swimbaits or flukes. I have a preference just like everyone else but they all catch fish.
> 
> ...


 you are correct, I should've said former fam camp area, but it can still be accessed by the Grace Brown nature trail, the rock wall housing the lagoon can be stellar on a moving tide.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I just didn't want him to be confused. I have fished it far two many times. I use to walk from the dorms on Hurlburt over the bridge everyday after work. It's a good spot. Lots of large sheepshead on that wall!


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

OP-FOR said:


> Do you miss a lot of fish with the flukes? It just seems to me that the hook set is not there. I see people catch plenty of fish on TV but of course they will not show the missed fish.


I've never had problems really, at least in freshwater. I just let them have it for a second before setting the hook. Most the time they hit it on the pause anyways and I never feel the hit. The line just starts swimming then lay it into him.

I always fish it weightless with a wide gap hook.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

sling2ling said:


> how shallow can you draft?


I can get in pretty skinny.. takes 11" to float it


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

also caught a good bit of nice trout and upper slot redfish on a 1/8oz red jig head with a 3" white DOA paddle tail bouncing it off the bottom or slow retrieve with occasional twitches.

can't go wrong with a rapala xrap in all white and also the green one


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

sling2ling said:


> I was just thinking about this subject today while catching small trout on Eglin AFB, I have been fortunate enough to fish at 13 days in continuum at roughly the same location and within the same time frame. On all 13 days I have been able to catch trout and all of them on a Heddon top water lure.


I had a chance to kill a few hours at Postal Pt. last week in the kayak before all this rain. I cruised the deeper spots of the bay northeast of the Point, the flats east and south of the point, went to the drop off by buoys east of the point and even went back into Weekly Bayou up til the restricted area. Not a single nibble. Was throwing gold spoons, mirrodine Mr 17 suspending, white paddle tails and white grubs with pink curly tail on a chartreuse jighead, and tried a smaller white bucktail jig bounced across the bottom. I saw a few fish marking the bottom at the entrance to weekly bayou but that's all. I guess I'll have to get one of these Heddon topwaters I hear so much about. Flipper was EVERYWHERE, I swear I'm a freaking dolphin magnet, so that's what I blamed for getting me skunked.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

boomyak said:


> I had a chance to kill a few hours at Postal Pt. last week in the kayak before all this rain. I cruised the deeper spots of the bay northeast of the Point, the flats east and south of the point, went to the drop off by buoys east of the point and even went back into Weekly Bayou up til the restricted area. Not a single nibble. Was throwing gold spoons, mirrodine Mr 17 suspending, white paddle tails and white grubs with pink curly tail on a chartreuse jighead, and tried a smaller white bucktail jig bounced across the bottom. I saw a few fish marking the bottom at the entrance to weekly bayou but that's all. I guess I'll have to get one of these Heddon topwaters I hear so much about. Flipper was EVERYWHERE, I swear I'm a freaking dolphin magnet, so that's what I blamed for getting me skunked.


 I can sympathize with your bad luck last week, it was terrible. but this morning in the mist and the overcast skies the topwater bite was on fire, 11 trout total..1 was a very large sand trout..white trout trout whichever you prefer to call it. all in the lagoon entrance on the outgoing


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

sling2ling said:


> I can sympathize with your bad luck last week, it was terrible. but this morning in the mist and the overcast skies the topwater bite was on fire, 11 trout total..1 was a very large sand trout..white trout trout whichever you prefer to call it. all in the lagoon entrance on the outgoing


You're killing me, here. I was stuck working a 24 hr shift starting this morning, which of course coincided with a nice break in the rain. Gah! I must have done something to anger the Fish Gods.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

boomyak said:


> You're killing me, here. I was stuck working a 24 hr shift starting this morning, which of course coincided with a nice break in the rain. Gah! I must have done something to anger the Fish Gods.


seriously I feel your pain. I have went twice this past week and it has been cold and rainy. I work today and weather was perfect.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

boomyak said:


> You're killing me, here. I was stuck working a 24 hr shift starting this morning, which of course coincided with a nice break in the rain. Gah! I must have done something to anger the Fish Gods.


 

I have always done well on the extremes of winter weather, by which I mean days when it is overcast, misty and unusually warm. These are usually on the coming or going edges of fronts like we just experienced. The other of which being after a long stretch of continually sunny weather, especially in shallow water with dark bottom complexion for obvious reasons.

BUT, I can assure you that the very best time to go fishing is whenever you are available to do so, I cant remember going on a trip that I have actually regretted.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Good info


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Sand Trout and White Trout are the same fish...


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Sand Trout and White Trout are the same fish...


you are correct, but they are rather hard to differentiate and are often grouped together in this area. I appreciate your input and hope that is not all you took away from this thread.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Let's see. What I took away from this thread. Hmmmm. It's about lure selection... I have a lot of 'em. Does that mean anything??? White Trout and Sand Trout ARE the same fish. It's the SILVER Trout that may be difficult fir some to differentiate from. What did you take away from this thread???


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Let's see. What I took away from this thread. Hmmmm. It's about lure selection... I have a lot of 'em. Does that mean anything??? White Trout and Sand Trout ARE the same fish. It's the SILVER Trout that may be difficult fir some to differentiate from. What did you take away from this thread???


It looks like the weather has someone bored and indoors with nothing to do but derail a thread and start a pissing match with someone on a completely unrelated subject. if you would like to hear that you were right and I was wrong then by all means ill admit it. you are completely correct in your drum subspecies terminology. now go get your crayons and construction paper because its going to be a long winter.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, I fish all Winter so I won't have time to borrow your crayons. You, however, may need to purchase a copy of "Sport Fish of the Gulf of Mexico" and read it during your Winter downtime.


----------

